# delta uni-fence add on



## twak (May 21, 2011)

I use a Delta uni-fence table saw and want to add a sacrificial face to the fence in order to easily use my daddo set. Does anyone have a suggestion to accomplish this?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Tom

It might seem like sacriledge but have you though about drilling a couple of neat, countersunk holes through the aluminium sliding fence section from the rear to hold a sacrificial piece using countersunk screws? Alternatively, if you don't want to drill your sub-fence, as the aluminium fence is held on by a couple of bolts why not just slide off the metal plate and bolt on a wooden one to replace it. A 2-minute scout of the web found this example which seems to do exactly what you need

Regards

Phil


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a Unifence and I drilled it exactly like Phil suggested. It only takes about a minute to attach it. I drilled one near each end and another just in front of the blade.


----------



## NoChatter (Dec 4, 2010)

Uni T Fence
Not really sacrificial but just thought I would share. I DO NOT OWN ONE YET SO I CANNOT COMMENT on how well it works. I just bought the rockler clamps and only one of the clamps worked because of the mounting bracket is in the way. The main problem with the uni fence is that the backside is concave which makes that mod piece in the above link cool.

Sorry for yelling earlier.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Last week there was a link to The New Yankee Workshop and in the episode Norm was making a jig for a Unifence. Do a search and it may come up. It was "part one" of his jigs.


----------



## michmags (Nov 25, 2011)

*Delta Uni-Fence Add-on*

I just added one to my Uni-Fence and here is what I did. Cut a 2x4 or whatever piece of wood you prefer to the length you want for your sacrificial fence and the same height as your Uni-Fence. Use a pair of Universal Fence Clamps (Rockler 31373) and drill 2 holes in the top edge of your sacrificial fence. Set the sacrificial fence against the Uni-Fence and slip the posts of the clamps into the holes, thighten up and you are on your way. I had 2 clamps from reading lights that clamp to a desk that I was able to use instead of the Rockler clamps but the result is the same.

Luigi


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

michmags said:


> I just added one to my Uni-Fence and here is what I did. Cut a 2x4 or whatever piece of wood you prefer to the length you want for your sacrificial fence and the same height as your Uni-Fence. Use a pair of Universal Fence Clamps (Rockler 31373) and drill 2 holes in the top edge of your sacrificial fence. Set the sacrificial fence against the Uni-Fence and slip the posts of the clamps into the holes, thighten up and you are on your way. I had 2 clamps from reading lights that clamp to a desk that I was able to use instead of the Rockler clamps but the result is the same.
> 
> Luigi


Really like those Rockler clamps, I use them all around the shop!:sold:


----------



## twak (May 21, 2011)

Thank you, everyone. You have shown me it is not rocket science after all. Thanks again.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

twak said:


> Thank you, everyone. You have shown me it is not rocket science after all. Thanks again.


There might be... Scheming.

Info from an Uni-Fence owner please... On a Uni-Fence, what is the measurements of the t-slot from bottom corner of the fence to the center of the t-slot? Then the width of the t-slot?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Heres a painless store-bought solution from Peachtree Woodworking:
Uni T Fence - Delta Uni Fence Up Grade

Charles- 
We talked around these lines. They already have the dies made and are producing... Not "too" bad of pricing. Then you could replace the face with whatever you wanted.

What else I was thinking about was a DIY solution, but I need Uni-fence measurements to come with something (project plans, etc). Picture attached: a. Need measurement from bottom corner of fence (A in attached photo) to center of mounting slot. b. Need diameter of mounting stud (B has 2 studs mounted to a t-plate that go through the L-head) or the dimensions of the mounting t-slot in the fence (A).


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

It sure is interesing where a thread goes sometimes. Apparently the issue of the cursor is no big deal and that's just fine, I got my answer and it was very satisfactory. Then the thread went off on another interesting direction which I think is very interesting. Maybe I think of some other question to ask that wll provoke some interest, just kidding, when I ask a question it is because I want to know.


Jerry

Sorry, I put this post on the wrong thread, my mistake.


----------

